# Mosura vs Shirakura vs ADA food



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

*Mosura Excel *-50:50 ratio aqua plant to animal contents which includes the following: Spirulina, kelp, terrestrial plants and their derivatives. green lip muscle, squid derivatives, oyster.

Additions vitamins and minerals : Beta-carotene, choline, phospholipids , fatty acids, cholesterol, calcium, iodine, potassium, proteins. Vitimin A/ D/ C/ E and astaxatnthin are added with omega 3 and 6 (2:1)

product claims to help resistance of diseases, fast growth, and ovary maturation of female shrimps.

*Shirakura Ebi Dama*
Seaweed, spirulina, chlorella, natural vitamins and minerals. (unknown)

*
ADA RED BEE FOOD*
Ingredients;
Imported fish meal, Krill meal, Squid meal, Wheat flour, Soybean, Spinach, Marine Algae, Spirulina, Torula yeast, Bonding agent, Chitin, Carotenoid, Multi-vitamins and mineral, Aqua Soil- Amazonia,

Guarranteed Analysis:

Crude protein: 48% (Min.)
Crude Fat: 4% (Min.)
Crude Fiber: 4% (Max.)
Crude Ash: 16% (Max.)
Moisture: 8% (Max.)

14 Nutritious Elements included in ADA Red-Bee Shrimp Food

Fish meal Enhanced growth
Squid meal Enhanced growth
Euphausiid meal Promotes crust formation, and proper moulting
Flour Enhanced growth
Soybean Enhanced breeding
Spinach Promotes crust formation and proper moulting
Seaweed Enhanced growth
Spirulina Color Enhancement
Chitin Promotes crust formation and proper moulting
Carotenoid Color Enhancement
Vitamines Promotes nutrition intakes, prevents sudden death
Minerals Speeds up the metabolism, prevents sudden death
Torula yeast Speeds up the metabolism, Helps to reduce stress
Aquasoil Amazonia Improve growth rate, and increase the number of
brooding eggs


----------

